# East Side Morels Oakland County



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Half frees ate always earlier than greys and yellows.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Half frees ate always earlier than greys and yellows.


I do remember hearing this last year! I have two buddies that found a mess of greys on Saturday in the same park rec as these half frees. My grey spot which is close to these half frees have not popped yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Also, these half frees just popped night before last. I had gone out the day before yesterday to the same spot and found nothing. They popped over night.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

I just started finding half frees yesterday too, have been finding smaller greys and some yellows for about a week now. No big numbers, but its about to heat up. Good luck!


----------



## Mjreckling (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice..found the first ones of the season yesterday..NW Oakland County


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

personally prefer the semi libs but cook em up quick!


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

BINGO


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

